# Anyone in Nafplio or surrounding ?



## Vicki (May 2, 2009)

Moving from Athens to Nafplio within the next couple of weeks with my husband and child and wondering if anyone wants to meet for coffee.... (once the house is set up which might take a little while with a newborn !)


----------



## markgriswold (Apr 5, 2010)

*just moved to Nafplio*

Hi Vicki, not sure if you're still living in Nafplio. My wife and I just moved here for the next two months and are living in Lefkakia. Would love to meet for a drink sometime if you're still about. Go ahead an email me at


----------

